# Server question



## GSquadron (Oct 3, 2012)

How do i know if a server supports multiple websites, if i didnt buy the server in first place?


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> How do i know if a server supports multiple websites, if i didnt buy the server in first place?



Do you mean a hosted server or a physical server?

A server could have 100 websites on it.  What matters is the specs of the server, and how many jobs it can accomodate.  This also matters if you have anything being run serverside, like ASP, PHP, Perl, etc...

If people are just surfing, you just need the users to be able to access the files in a timely manner (IE a non-raided single SATA hard drive is going to be limited as opposed to a fibre/10g attached raid NAS or SAN)

The things you need to worry about, and have an abundance of is:

Upload speed (have to talk to your ISP about)
RAM
Processor Cores (number of them)
Speed and amount of hard drives


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 4, 2012)

any web server, whether it be apache, iis or lighttpd supports multiple websites using virtualhosting. say you have 3 domains that point to 1 ip address hosting apache. in the apache virtualhost block you set some basic rules that tell apache how to handle the requests coming from the different domains.

however, if you paid for web hosting the provider may be limiting your ability to add more virtual blocks.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 4, 2012)

A friend of mine had his own server, but it showed a total of 500 megs for space,
which was simply ridiculous!
And i didnt know if his host supported multiple website for what he payed.
I will buy a hosting service my own so i wont have any problems.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 5, 2012)

It really depends on the amount of traffic you expect.  External hosting can be expensive.

There are usually 2 major types of hosting:

1.  A lightweight option that hosts webpages, files, and some small services like SQL and smalltime PHP.  This option is usually extremely cheap, and starts out at under $15.  This is the most popular option for general traffic, and is nice if you want a regular webpage that can still be fairly dynamic.  Server side applications are only what is offered by the host.

2.  Major leagues:  You have your own dedicated virtual, be it Linux or Windows.  This route lets you host a webserver almost like you had it at your house.  The bandwidth is large because it is hosted.  This can be very expensive, and usually starts out at more than $250, and can reach up into the thousands.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 5, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> It really depends on the amount of traffic you expect.  External hosting can be expensive.
> 
> There are usually 2 major types of hosting:
> 
> ...



you can use something like LINODE which is VPS and costs $20/month with very nice specs. i highly recommend that route.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> you can use something like LINODE which is VPS and costs $20/month with very nice specs. i highly recommend that route.



I am very interested in this.  Looking it up.

From what I see the transfer is fairly limited at $20.  Would be great to host something like a game server, but a website that garners any sort of attention will eat through that pretty easily.  Still their 4096 plan is pretty nice at $160.

I have an answer for that:  You can host the bandwidth taxing information on something else.  Yahoo provides webhosting and FTP hosting, unlimited space and unlimited bandwidth, just grab your items from there i guess.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 5, 2012)

I know about linode, but its very pricey when compared to normal hosting per month.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 5, 2012)

I use InMotion business hosting.
For $7.95 a month you can host 6 sites and get unlimited disk space and bandwidth, 50 databases, 2000 ftp accounts, etc. etc.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 5, 2012)

Still its very high priced compared to namecheap
Thats the lowest cost!


----------

